# What is family/household booklet?



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

What do they mean when they refer to "family book or household booklet" when applying for the partner visa? 

We thought it just means a household expenses book? Or is it something else? Does it need to be certified?


----------



## redvelvet (Oct 27, 2014)

Edited: Lol Mish is right ! Its not the booklet =\


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

A family book is only needed if you don't have a birth certificate to show who you are. If you have one you won't need one. I am not 100% sure what it is but I am assume it lists all the family members in the book. I know some countries have family certificates which list all the family members.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

A family book in Europe typically records a couple's marriage and details of any children. You usually won't need it if you have birth certificates etc.

If the applicant is from China they often provide a "Household Certificate", which lists all the members of a household. I seem to remember that Thailand has something similar.


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------

